# 60 Gallon Dream Project! (+Sump)



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

So here's the plan:
18" Rimless Cube 
24" x 14" x 18" SPS Tank
24" x 12" x 8" Frag Tank
30" x 14" x 12" Sump / Refugium / ATO / Skimmer / Return (not in that order). 
Glass Holes Overflow / with teeth / SPS Tank
Custom Overflow / 18" Cube (making out of 1/4" Black acrylic, more info later) 

2 Display tanks. 1 Frag tank thats going inside the stand under a halide or maybe T5's, and a custom sump. 
I split the tanks up so that I can alternate the flows and inhabitants of each tank more specifically and filter out any chemical warfare better through the sump. 

I originally planned to have the stand open to view the sump, but the black silicone and thick baffles dont add to the visual appeal of it, so im adding some doors to the stand to close it all in. This will help with any noise too. 

I am also going to build my own custom acrylic overflow for the frag tank and one of the displays. 
I could have gone bigger with the sump but wanted some extra storage space under the stand for odds and ends or a reactor. 

All tanks will be connected to the sump. (ive never done this before so this should be interesting). 

Next, I have to skin and paint the stand. Get it into my office and then add all the plumbing (which is on its way). 

My old tank will be taken apart as I build this one up. But im going very slowly so that I dont make any mistakes. (im sure I will anyway).


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I would go with the bigger and higher sump. As I see you will need to have very low water level in the sump in order to accommodate water to be drained from the all top tanks in case of power failure

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

sig said:


> I would go with the bigger and higher sump. As I see you will need to have very low water level in the sump in order to accommodate water to be drained from the all top tanks in case of power failure


Ive got almost 7 gallons of drain space if everything cuts out. 
That should be enough. If that doesn't work, then I will remove the wall to the ATO chamber, giving me another 4 gallons.

I dont think it'll be a problem. But definitely a good note, thanks.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Great Elliot, Ill be tagging along to see progress


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

sig said:


> I would go with the bigger and higher sump. As I see you will need to have very low water level in the sump in order to accommodate water to be drained from the all top tanks in case of power failure


I am also going to use a couple of Swing Check Valves to stop back flow.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

The frag tank mini-stand is in place. The frag tank will sit to the left of the sump to allow enough height for the skimmer. The frame work supports the tank extremely well, its surprisingly solid.

All tanks will have styrofoam underneath for protection and levelling.

Progress is slow but steady. Im getting plumbing parts in and have the stand covered, filled and ready for sanding and paint.

More pics coming soon!

*LIGHTING:* I am looking at the ATI 6x24w SunPower fixture for the 2ft wide (SPS only) tank. Anyone had experience with it over a Giesemann 250w Halide with 4 T5's.? (Don't love LED's so im not going that route).

*RETURN PUMP: *Also looking at the Reef Octopus Water blaster as a return pump. Any experience? Im looking for something quiet and low heat.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

For a modest total volume, this is an ambitious project. I like where your head is at with the 2 DT and common sump.

Keeping an eye on this build, as I think I'll learn a thing or too.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

rickcasa said:


> For a modest total volume, this is an ambitious project. I like where your head is at with the 2 DT and common sump.
> 
> Keeping an eye on this build, as I think I'll learn a thing or too.


Thanks rickcasa! Im learning a lot as I go. Im building my 2nd stand (as my first was a bit of a disaster and would have held an elephant, and weighed as much as one too). 
I just drilled out the frag tank. 1/2" glass is way easier to drill than I thought. 
Ive painted the bottom of it white as I think this will contrast well inside the stand with my black sump.

This is a pic of my 1st DIY stand. Im in the process of finishing the 2nd. Once the stand is painted, im going to go bananas taking pictures.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

duckhams said:


> Custom Overflow / 18" Cube (making out of 1/4" Black acrylic, more info later)


If you need a hand with this, let me know. I have done more than a couple.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

J_T said:


> If you need a hand with this, let me know. I have done more than a couple.


Thanks JT! I have the acrylic, I've been having some fun with a compact router and making a few 'test' overflows. It's tricky to get a straight finish.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

duckhams said:


> Thanks JT! I have the acrylic, I've been having some fun with a compact router and making a few 'test' overflows. It's tricky to get a straight finish.


Yep, the teeth can be a bugger. I have a couple pictures on my fb page of some I did. Just need a jig.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

duckhams said:


> Thanks JT! I have the acrylic, I've been having some fun with a compact router and making a few 'test' overflows. It's tricky to get a straight finish.


the best to use table saw for these cuts

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

sig said:


> the best to use table saw for these cuts


I know. Im going to try and pick one up on sale sometime, im keeping my eyes open.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

duckhams said:


> I know. Im going to try and pick one up on sale sometime, im keeping my eyes open.


you can borrow mine. It also has disk for plastic. This is not the best, but doing the job
I am at steeles and bathurst. Contact me if you need it. I also have a heat gun

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

sig said:


> you can borrow mine. It also has disk for plastic. This is not the best, but doing the job
> I am at steeles and bathurst. Contact me if you need it. I also have a heat gun


wow thanks Sig! thats really generous of you. I should be getting to the plumbing stages in about a week or so. I will PM you then if I need a hand. 
You guys are awesome!


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Frag tank and sump in stand. Its a tight fit, but it works. I would have liked a little more space for the sump (front to back), but im happy with the overall result with both tanks in there. 

I dropped a hammer and chipped the sump! 

Fortunately, the sump is 1/2" thick glass and the small chip is only 1.5mm deep, if that. So structurally it wont affect it, but it looks bad. 

I must say that the amount of stress that little chip has caused is surprising, but when it comes to our tanks and that much water, we tend to get a little irrational. 
I am going to have another sump made in the next 6 months, just to be on the safe side. Im sure lots of you will tell me not to use it. But from my inspection, I know it will be ok. Standard tanks are only 6mm thick, this is 12mm with a 1mm chip on the outside. It'll hold fine.

Also got the stand primed (KILZ white sealer/primer). I just heading to the garage to paint it grey now. Then I will clear coat it and bring it up to the office. =) 

Water testing the tanks this week. (including my bullet proof sump). 


- YES, the sump looks irreparably damaged in the picture, buts its not. Its thick glass. This is just a surface chip. I can look through the side of the glass and see it. It'll be ok. No alarmists please. -


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

sig said:


> I would go with the bigger and higher sump. As I see you will need to have very low water level in the sump in order to accommodate water to be drained from the all top tanks in case of power failure


Sig. As I am having a new sump made in the next few months (because of my chip), I would appreciate any suggestions/recommendations you could make.

I will probably sell the sump I have, or use it for a smaller system one day.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

duckhams said:


> Sig. As I am having a new sump made in the next few months (because of my chip), I would appreciate any suggestions/recommendations you could make.
> 
> I will probably sell the sump I have, or use it for a smaller system one day.


I have just one suggestion - do not waste money on the sump and get any used tank for it. In few months it will be so dirty that you will like to cover it with something. JIMO. 40G breeders are perfect for this purpose.

do not forget that "there is very tiny line between hobby and insanity" 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

sig said:


> I have just one suggestion - do not waste money on the sump and get any used tank for it. In few months it will be so dirty that you will like to cover it with something. JIMO. 40G breeders are perfect for this purpose.
> 
> do not forget that "there is very tiny line between hobby and insanity"


You sound like my wife.  But I see the wisdom there. Thank you for the suggestion. I think that is a very reasonable way to go.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Finished painting the stand. Finally. (might do one last coat of grey to toughen it up). 

Im debating wether or not to clear coat it. Im finding the clear coat is giving a 'greenish' tinge, which im not loving. Not sure what to do about that one. 

Also got some 1/2" flex hose for the return lines. Would have liked to get the black stuff, but Lowes didn't have it. So im going to wrap this in black electrical tape to stop algae growth. Which also gives me the added advantage of being able to take the tape off to check for blockages later.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Water tested the tanks. Found a leak from the ATO chamber in the sump. 
Cut the silicone out, replaced it and will test again tomorrow.

The stand is in place. 3 out of 4 tanks in place. The stand and 2 display tanks are dead level. The frag tank is off by about 4mm. 
So im going to get some 1/2" board and cut a sold shelf instead of just foam for the frag tank. I will level the shelf and this will also provide better support for it. Doing that this weekend. 

Im also using an old 20 gallon long as a backup sump. Im going to cut acrylic baffles and silicone them in place this weekend too. So if for any reason this one doesnt have enough room for back-flow, I can use the other. If thats the case, i'll plumb it into a 5 gallon tank as a refugium too. 25 gallon total sump.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Dont use electrical tape! That stuff is a bitch to peel off later! Sticky, slimey mess! If you want to clean it up temporarily, I'd just use abs tubes to run the hose you have through.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

J_T said:


> Dont use electrical tape! That stuff is a bitch to peel off later! Sticky, slimey mess! If you want to clean it up temporarily, I'd just use abs tubes to run the hose you have through.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


I dont know about ABS tubes, but I like the idea of threading it through a sleeve. 
I might just buy the black pvc flex tubing to save the hassle.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Or, keep what you have, and just build a tube from some wood, paint that black, and done. Then you can drop power cords down it too!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok I need some advice on this one. I have clear 1/2" ID braided flex tubing and a 1/2" hose insert. I cannot get that insert into the hose, not if my life depended on it.
I get maybe 1/2" of it into the hose, not even a quarter of the way on. 

Should I get new hose? Warm the hose ends with the kettle? Any suggestions?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

You are right on the money, warm it up, then cool it down. Once it is assembled, drop it into cold water. It will keep it shape that way. And it will contract it to shape.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

J_T said:


> You are right on the money, warm it up, then cool it down. Once it is assembled, drop it into cold water. It will keep it shape that way. And it will contract it to shape.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


J_T, you were right! 5-10 seconds in some hot water, and they went on. I still got a workout getting it to go, but it worked. Thanks man.
I sat them in cool water for a few minutes after, it really tightened up. The hulk couldn't pull those fittings out!

The plumbing is coming together. I am keeping the plumbing very simple and will make adjustments later as required.

I will use 2 return pumps (1. Cube & Fuge) (2. SPS tank & Frag). This will give me more control over flow and if a pump fails for any reason, I dont lose the whole system. I will keep a 3rd pump as a back up. Just in case. 
Im using ball valve to adjust the flow to each return line.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Im thinking of adding these fans into my stand. What do you think? 

The blue LED's look fun. I think they will look cool in the stand. 

Because of the position of the frag tank, I dont want condensation from the sump underneath it, so im going to mount 4 fans. 2 each side, vertical to each other. 2 sucking air in, 2 blowing air out. 
Air will blow across the top of the sump and frag tank. Im going to wire them up with an old cell phone charger or 2. Then upgrade to a better power source later. 

Any suggestions or improvements on this?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

get this one. you will always need it. I even band 1/4" acrylic when make overflow walls

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...s/PRD~0546502P/Jobmate+Heat+Gun.jsp?locale=en

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

duckhams said:


> Im thinking of adding these fans into my stand. What do you think?
> 
> The blue LED's look fun. I think they will look cool in the stand.
> 
> ...


wont it be easier just remove side panel on the right. Nobody see this opening as I can tell from the image.

Few watts here. few watts there and few watts more somewhere.
As result you hydro bill will surpsize you 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

sig said:


> wont it be easier just remove side panel on the right. Nobody see this opening as I can tell from the image.
> 
> Few watts here. few watts there and few watts more somewhere.
> As result you hydro bill will surpsize you


I would have to cut it out with a jigsaw. This would open it up too much, im trying to contain the noise of the equipment. Im eventually going to put a "front door" on the unit, once I see how loud everything running is.

I have drilled a few holes in the back as hose outlets. For now, that will do. I will see how it all runs and add the fans as and if required later.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

duckhams said:


> J_T, you were right! 5-10 seconds in some hot water, and they went on. I still got a workout getting it to go, but it worked. Thanks man.
> I sat them in cool water for a few minutes after, it really tightened up. The hulk couldn't pull those fittings out!
> 
> The plumbing is coming together. I am keeping the plumbing very simple and will make adjustments later as required.
> ...


I tend to be right when the wife isn't around! Lol

I am a paranoid freak when it comes to tanks. I would stick a couple clamps on those fittings to make sure they don't come undone!!!!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

If they come undone I'll glue SPS to my head like antlers, grow a beard, build a gold trident and call myself Poseidon.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

duckhams said:


> If they come undone I'll glue SPS to my head like antlers, grow a beard, build a gold trident and call myself Poseidon.


While I agree that it isn't going to... I have cleaned water off floors from stuff that was solid! Just saying! A $0.49 clamp will make damned sure there is no way it will fall off!!!!!


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

J_T said:


> While I agree that it isn't going to... I have cleaned water off floors from stuff that was solid! Just saying! A $0.49 clamp will make damned sure there is no way it will fall off!!!!!


OK. I will clamp them, as I have the clamps anyway. Just to be on the safe side and to give you peace of mind. 

A wise recommendation. Thanks J_T.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

duckhams said:


> OK. I will clamp them, as I have the clamps anyway. Just to be on the safe side and to give you peace of mind.
> 
> A wise recommendation. Thanks J_T.


I am married... And have tested those bonds more than once from wet floors!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Its been a while since I did an update on the setup. Its up been running for over a month now, maybe longer actually!? Anyway, everything is settling in nicely. 
PO4 - 0.08 
NO3 - 0.0
SG - 1.025
PH - 8.0
CA - 460
MG - 1380 


Im using Red Sea Pro Salt, its got great levels all across the board when mixed correctly. Even so im seeing some red slime come up so ive been dosing MicroBacter7 and thats kicking it back. Ive also done some big water changes, scrubbed rocks of debris/detritus, added powerheads, adjusted my photoperiod and started skimming really wet. Its a lot of extra work but its getting rid of it and things are improving greatly. Its so easy to get into bad habits in this hobby. 

Ive also been battling asterina stars (without knowing it). They have chomped up most of my zoas. So ive been manually removing them. Got over 80 out the first time round, now I only see 1 here or there every few days, so thats getting better too. Its all coming along nicely. 

I have changed the rocks around a little from these pics, but heres a few to let you know what ive been up to. 
Sump runs great, everything fits nicely, though I could of gone with something smaller. But I like this one a lot. I may retro-fit a 20gallon long in there later just to give me a bit more space for test kits, food etc.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Sadly due to some work changes this setup was downsized to a single 20 gallon. 
Which is doing well, and more manageable. Thanks all for your advice. 
On to the next setup. . .


----------

